# Ipad and Kindle Application



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

I sometimes download books to my Ipad.  I feel like a real
dummy but I can figure out how to bookmark a page but 
how do I recall the bookmarks?


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

nevermind...  got it...


----------

